# LC cannot be a pure GSD...rant.



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I can't stand when people tell me my PUREBRED German Shepherd is in fact, not pure. There's no way he can be, he just doesn't look like a German Shepherd. Even after I tell them that his parents are 100% purebred stock coated GSD's...they still question me. He looks pure GSD to me. I don't get it. Just cause his coat is a bit longer...?? It's a gene people. And then to think i'm still lying about my dog being purebred? hey....why doesnt the next person to question his purity try and mess with me..then we'll see how 'pure GSD' he is.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Just think if you had a sable long coat. Or a floppy eared black long coat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never understand why people get upset because someone
says something about their dog.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i never understand why people get upset because someone
> says something about their dog.


I don't think it's because people say something about the dog, I think it's because people like this are ignorant to different genes in dogs and are questioning your intelligence by not listening to a possibility that it's true.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Some people ask if my dog is pure bred. Yes he is, but I guess they don't see mostly black german shepherds around. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

gagsd said:


> Just think if you had a sable long coat. Or a floppy eared black long coat.


Mine is only 13 weeks and even fluffier in person.You wouldn't believe the breeds/mixes I hear some people come up with.


March 29, 2013 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Mostly wolf/husky mix.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I guess why does it really matter what they think? I got my dog for me, not for anybody else.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Mine is only 13 weeks and even fluffier in person.You wouldn't believe the breeds/mixes I hear some people come up with.
> 
> 
> March 29, 2013 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr
> ...


And your pup is an absolute DOLL! :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

someone has to say something about the dog in order for someone
to be upset. someone is questioning another intelligence because of
a possibility what is true?



doggiedad said:


> i never understand why people get upset because someone says something about their dog.





GusGus said:


> >>>> I don't think it's because people say something about the dog,<<<<
> 
> I think it's because people like this are ignorant to different genes in dogs
> 
> >>>> and are questioning your intelligence by not listening to a possibility that it's true.<<<<[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

A lot of people like to flaunt their knowledge when, in reality, they are exposing their ignorance .... or just being rude. You have to let it roll off and let them go their blissful, ignorant way.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> Mine is only 13 weeks and even fluffier in person.You wouldn't believe the breeds/mixes I hear some people come up with.
> 
> 
> March 29, 2013 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr
> ...


Oh goodness, she is something else Alexis! :wub:

I have heard the wolf/husky mix as well. :crazy: Carma definitely looks wolf like at her age right now! She is soooo friggen cute. She is for sure a LC huh?!  Mine is soooo fluffy right now...he's gonna blow his coat soon. 



trcy said:


> Some people ask if my dog is pure bred. Yes he is, but I guess they don't see mostly black german shepherds around. It doesn't bother me.


Alot of other dog breeds come in different colors/patterns, so it's crazy to think that some people think GSD's don't? LOL.



GusGus said:


> I don't think it's because people say something about the dog, I think it's because people like this are ignorant to different genes in dogs and are questioning your intelligence by not listening to a possibility that it's true.





doggiedad said:


> i never understand why people get upset because someone
> says something about their dog.


Yep, I dont care what people say about my dog - He's perfect to me, and I love him. But people's ignorance....and then questioning me...like im lying or something, is what bothers me. LOL. I'm not upset, just more....dumbfounded, I guess is the word. 





gagsd said:


> Just think if you had a sable long coat. Or a floppy eared black long coat.


LOL true. Sables must get so much questioning! 



jocoyn said:


> Well, I guess why does it really matter what they think? I got my dog for me, not for anybody else.


It doesn't  I got him for me as well. I just get irritated when people continue to question him being a purebred even AFTER I say he is. Like a long coated GSD doesnt exist. 



Pooky44 said:


> A lot of people like to flaunt their knowledge when, in reality, they are exposing their ignorance .... or just being rude. You have to let it roll off and let them go their blissful, ignorant way.


Very true


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I get the same thing with Stella! Especially since she is a sable! Am I the only one who gets asked what's wrong with her ears or if I have had something done to them?! It makes me laugh to see how many people havent grown up around dogs and don't know different breeds besides labs! 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I once found a chocolate bird dog. Put a found ad for Lab/bird dog mix in the paper. Come to find out he was a solid liver German Shorthair.
Lesson learned that even dog-savvy people don't know everything. I had no idea GSPs came in solids.

Now when people comment on my shepherd/collie mix, I take the time to teach them about sable long coats.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You have two choices when someone expresses doubt about your dogs heritage.

You can either spend a few minutes politely teaching them the differences there are in the breed.

OR

You can say "WHAT-ever!" and walk away.

My choice depends on the mood I'm currently in and the attitude of the person telling me my sable long coat GSD is NOT pure bred.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I get it all the time from people. I usually give one, short explination and if they still don't get it, I walk away. My SIL's Husbands' Brother stopped by for a few hours to pick something up for her. He's never seen Finn before. He spent a hour telling me how there's no such thing as a WGSD and they are all just mutts and so on and so forth. I just nodded my head while inwardly rolling my eyes.

I usually just ignore them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It helps when I remember that the first I knew about long coated GSDs was when I bought a lc pup. I began learning about color patterns & different coat types then. Ancient folks like me grew up with Rin Tin Tin forming their image of a GSD. If it doesn't look like Rinny it must be something else!
With the late barker sisters (both long coats, one thin and dark, the other more standard pattern but barrel chested) I had fun discussing coats & colors with people.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Stupid people abound in todays world.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I don't get upset, but it bugs me to. Its not what they think of my dog, its their constant need to sit there and argue with me about MY dog. I'm all for educating someone and talking to them. I am not, however, for sitting there as they want to keep arguing.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Okay, so the other day this guy REALLY didnt know what he was talking about.

He said "wow her ears healed really well!"
Me, "What?"
"they cut the ears to stand like that you know", 
and I told him, "no, most german shepherds ears naturally stand, they just popped up like this and were not cut, sometime it takes them awhile when they're pups but mine went up fast - they didnt need to be cut so they werent"
and he literally said "THAT YOU KNOW OF"
and I was like WOAH DUDE. I know my breeder didn't cut her **** ears, when I got her she was floppy eared, as a breed the gsd doesn't need their ears cut to stand.
It was soooooo mindboggling.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I never knew there was such a thing as a LC GSD until I got my first one, Tasha. Have had three LCs (all whites) ... and YES ... I had a lot of people question me about them ... even my regular coated whites get comments from folks who never heard of a WGSD.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Some people...I tell ya...lol. And Mego, the ear thing - i've gotten that too. Someone asked me when I cropped his ears and I was like....uhhh...I didnt???  And then I get others who are like, omg, that coat must be so hard to manage....nope. Minimal work. Brush a few times a week, no mats, no knots. People ask me if he has to get his hair cut!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

And for WGSD owners, I really feel for you guys. I can only imagine how many questions you guys get bc there are ALOT of people who are clueless to white shepherds.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

It's the second s/he isn't a GSD that's annoying.
For the record. The puppy in this thread is soooo good looking.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Somebody at lowes asked me if Riley was a German police dog. ummm, he's a german shepherd. I'm still not sure what he was trying to ask. No he is not a police dog. Yes, the police do use german shepherds for their k9's.... idk, I just try to be nice.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a guy tell me you don't know this but gsds are not herding dogs but border collies are lol


----------



## Brad0405 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lean in close Katie, the next time this happens and whisper, so they can barely hear it ... " You aren't gonna believe this but he can fly too ". I guarantee, it will work every time.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Stella is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Your dog sure looks like a purebred to me!!! I used to get people saying mine was such a tiny little shepherd....they thought she was a miniature because when she was a couple of months old her ears were straight up and she just looked like a tiny adult. In fact her ears were up permanently when we brought her home at 9 weeks of age! She's now almost 2 and 70lbs.


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife used to carry our AKC paperwork in her purse with our first GSD!!! She looked more like a Belgian Malinois, even to me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I had a guy approach me at Petsmart and ask me what kind if dog Ike was. I told him he was a German Shepherd. ( Ike was a solid black). And the man looked at me and, no joke, said " I used to breed German Shepherds. Didn't know they could be all black". 

I just smiled, but in my head " maybe you should have not been breeding them then". 

People amaze me sometimes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

GSDMUM said:


> Stella is GORGEOUS!!!!


Thank you!  she's my girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was chatting with a lady at the park that had a black GSD, since I'm GSD nut I complimented her on her beautiful black GSD (even tho one of his ears was soft) and she was stunned I recognized him as a GSD.

We chatted a bit and she said because his one ear was down people would always argue with her saying he was a black lab.

I told her he was beautiful even with the soft ear and she got frustrated with me, "Both his ears should be up!" I dunno maybe it's best to just not say anything.


Anyhoo in a ironic twist my Smitty dog (rescue of unknown heritage) has soft ears, they stand 3/4s of the way and then tip over. Gives him a bit of a comical look to match his goofy friendly personality...BUT....because he's got a stereotypical black saddle, black muzzle and golden tan coat I've never had anyone question if he is a german shepherd. 'Oh look at the pretty German Shepherd' and he's probably not purebred. :laugh:

Then Ilda, sometimes because she's 'only' 75 pounds I get some comments that she's too small, not very often and it bugs me for a moment too, I must admit. Then she looks up at me with her happy 'what we gonna do next momma?' eyes and off we go....




gsdsar said:


> I had a guy approach me at Petsmart and ask me what kind if dog Ike was. I told him he was a German Shepherd. ( Ike was a solid black). And the man looked at me and, no joke, said " I used to breed German Shepherds. Didn't know they could be all black".
> 
> I just smiled, but in my head " maybe you should have not been breeding them then".
> 
> ...


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

If they aren't black and tan, people just do not think they are GSD's.
Odin is as classic as they come, but he is a dark sable.

I forever get "ooh! is it part German Shepherd?"


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I got asked a few times when Piper was 3 and a half to about 5 months old if she was mixed with chow...umm noope shes a pure gsd..just a lc..Where I am though you never see a pattern sable. Let alone as a pup and a long coat at that and she was really light so I can understand why I got asked but it did bug me a little at times.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I get it a lot too with Lisl being a sable and a lot of ear floofies.

I didn't realize how ignorant the general public is about GSD's until having a fawn colored GSD and now a sable GSD.

I just want to roll my eyes...


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

My dog is as stereotypically German Shepherdy as he can get - big ears, black and tan saddleback, slight slope to his back and hindquarters, and I've still had people ask me if he's purebred or what breed he is. People are just clueless.


----------

